# Your Favorite Fishing Picture



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have changed work place and at my last work place I had a good number of fishing pictures stored in my PC. I used to see them quite a bit and used different ones for WallPaper from time to time. When I changed work place I lost all them, and miss them pretty bad. I never thought about it until this morning when I wished I had one of them from the keys to show someone I was telling about a trip. It was my favorite. 

What is your favorite fishing picture? Show it in your post if you don't mind sharing your memories.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

My favorites are pics of the old dayswith my dad, uncle, and their friends growing up. 





































Brant Peacher
tackle rep


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Brant those are some awsome old school pictures


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

these are from last year when we taged 2 blues on the same trip










hook out










the 2 lucky anglers, myself and chris, aka "badazzchef". the 1st blue for both of us.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dammit!! I was just fissin' to load that one...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, i have no one to blame but myself, but WHY did I click on this thread. Seeing the pictures Driscoll and Wade posted are depressing me. Hell the last time I was near the water was when I crossed the 3 mile bridge the other day bringing a patient to Gulf Breeze Hospital. This past year + of paramedic school has been quite the challenge, scholastically and socially. I have not had a life since last July when we started. Then you add such great friends like Norm, Gary, Wade, and others who know I am bound to the books and invite me on trips. I think they get a thrill out of seeing me suffer. I think I am going to go buy some oscars at the pet store, put one in the bathtub and break out my snoopy pole.

Keep the great pictures coming, I do really enjoy seeing them. I love these types of posts.

Plus, Wade will save them and make a slideshow montage with them come december or so... Watch!!!

Here is my contribution.


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

my mother and i with my first cobia, caught on team outcast

it weighed 62.2 pounds. and for mothers day that year i got this pic made into a painting


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of mine...most involve my son.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhh...so...were goin old school? 

Heres Lil Clay-Doh,4 years old with my Grandpa and a salmon in Pontiac, MI. Man, did I look just like him, or what?


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pics fellas. Thanks for sharing. 



Pensacola King Mack tourney 2007












Everglades at low tide


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

My boys 1st fish


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

Me and my son with his first Reef Donkey!!!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Some of my favorites - (they go back a ways too) 










This one of my Dad - two at time










A 60 plusgrouper from the good old days 










My niece with a good king 










And a nice small boat tuna ( caught by my brother KC)


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

You know these guys Curtis?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seanspots (6/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...Two of the finest fishermen I have ever fished with, no comment on the other guy.


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Its hard to pick a favoritebut these are definitely in the running.


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

the grouper was 42 pounds and caught this year the blue marlins are from last year


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

from the international last year

and a 60 pound wahoo


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

An assortment:


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

FRYING PAN TOWER,Southern NC:


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I didnt take this pic, but it has always been one of my favorites










kmoose from Spearboards 100lb amberjack


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

One of my favorites!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are a few of mine,,,, thanks for the thread..

This is Penny with the unofficial florida state record red fish... 55.6 lbs



















Me with a pretty good cobe.....










me holding the dorsal fin of a huge mola mola










Penny with a nice cobe.....










Penny again with the cobe,,, this is the same cobe that made the issue of the florida saltwater fishing mag...

:usaflag


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Christmas 2005, after blowingmy tranny on the way to the Keys, we had a great sailfish trip! Had to stop in Tallahasse on a Fri nitepay a guy $300 cash on the side to 

workall night to rebuild my tranny, in a addition to my $2200 bill. but we were back on the road by 7am sat.!:clap










Myson










me










wife and daughter










daughter with another one










son again

tried to post a short video of a sail being boated, how is that done?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know if these help you Curtis, but I think you sent them to me!!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Those are some nice pics fellers. 

Man does Clay-doh look sexy with that long hair, or is it just me.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

not everyone's favorite critter, but a great pic nonetheless. Took it hangin' over the starboard bow at about 17 nauts out at the nipple. Smoothest day I ever saw. The fuzzy area at the bottom right is where I erased the time/date stamp.




























Blood Guts and Glory!


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Taken by father-in-law near Destin Pass.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch, the fish isn't bad either!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

my daughter at national finals last year in far less than ideal conditions, man I love watching her fish! it was 35 degree's that day, she get's so intense and focused and absolutely can not stand loosing a fish. I think she lost ONE fish in all of thetournaments she fished last year. can you tell I'm proud? I would say all my favorite photo's pretty much have to do with my kids and hunting or fishing....




























how many 11 yr old's do you know that can handle something like a 31' cc? she drove the entire trip.....










hunting weekend up at Blue Hoo's










one that didn't involve them was a 3 day bluewater trip and a pic I took about 120 miles out


----------



## Pursuit24 (Feb 22, 2008)

These are some pics from Costa Rica and Panama.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's a few of mine,

This pic means a lot to us. That's me on the right and David on the left he was killed earlier this year on Bauer Rd. in theP'cola area.










Tuna trip to Petronius










Petronius @ night


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Chad Cooper, methinks you know a bit about fishing... for EVERYTHING!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i like this one alot...

Dang Chad Cooper... those are some great pics....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

this one is a good'n too, especially for a pier king mackerel in NOVEMBER.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Wahoo on the Midnight Lump.


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Bodupp (6/8/2008)*Chad Cooper, methinks you know a bit about fishing... for EVERYTHING!


My key to fishing is having a lot of friends that know more about it than I do. One of the most overlooked things in life is making plenty of friends. Nearly everything my wife, son & Ihave accomplished in the world of hunting & fishing is because a friend was nice enough to put us on to it. Think back at all the big ones you caught or killed & just how many you wouldn't have gotif it was not for a friend that helped make it happen. You may be surprised! 

Remember the fine line between making friends & using people for your gain. Always try to give back. As much as I try, I still fail at times!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Chad Cooper, that is one of the nicest postings thatI have read on this forum. 

:clap

I agree with you, giving back is a big part of many things we do in life, and it is often hard to do.

Aside from my avitar, here are two of my favorite pictures.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

enjoy


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

back when me(on the right)and maxcyr65(max) had long hair!!










andme back when was like 10 or so!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man what a bunch of great pics! And overnunder called me sexy!! hee hee

Heres a couple more.

My daughter.....










My son......










My wife visiting me from Michigan at the hotel on Okalossa Island couple months after I first got here.....










My niece with her new Barbie pole, first fish ever!...










Fenderbender and me....










Cuda that without Brandy and FishinFL's helpwoulda ate me....










Aj...










New years eve groupers...










Holy Spearit, Felix, and Hates Cheese and me...










And of course...my favorite that almost got me arrested, banned from the forum, and sued 3 years ago for those that remember! My first taste of spearfishin!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Mines pretty simple....After moving back home from 2 years in Dirty water Texas. Just seeing my boat there in that beautiful clean water was awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> And of course...my favorite that almost got me arrested, banned from the forum, and sued 3 years ago for those that remember! My first taste of spearfishin!




how did all that happen?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that was funny. I don't care who you are!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *jaceboat (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > And of course...my favorite that almost got me arrested, banned from the forum, and sued 3 years ago for those that remember! My first taste of spearfishin!
> ...


best i recall...he was stickin them in federal waters or a federal park and had joined the pff and wanted to start posting...good pictures from all....thanks...


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a couple I like


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

This one's nice.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Me and Chris (tunapopper) with our first sword.


----------



## bigmark50 (May 19, 2008)

First day with the new engines.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

it is a very....very long story jaceboat. Maybe oned day, if you care to listen, I will tell you over a beer.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/9/2008)*it is a very....very long story jaceboat. Maybe oned day, if you care to listen, I will tell you over a beer.






Don't wanna know, but put your shirt back on!


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

10-31-03 Bumpy Water, Plenty of Fish, My Dad & me












2006 My Uncle fishing for trout












Buddy, The Amazing Kayak Dog, praying to return to the shore


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

The whole family










My sister and me trying to help.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa Hal...I thought everybody loved seein my hairy chested no shirt pics!!

By the way, I met Mr, Dick yesterday, chatted for a bit, very very nice man.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

This is one of my favorites b/c it's my largest land caught red so far.










This one is cool too b/c of the color


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> it is a very....very long story jaceboat. Maybe oned day, if you care to listen, I will tell you over a beer.




over a beer wont be for over 6years but maybe a soda.



I almost forgot about my favorite pictures.



my biggest fish. hoping that will change this summer. the picture sucks because it was taken with a moto razer 














my nephew and a bluefish this winter.












then a few from 3 weeks ago. back when i had longer hair.














my first king. its a little one. the reason there is a pole spear through it is there was no gaff on the boat.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife Jo's first redfish, January 2008


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you look familiar sir!!!... nice dolphin on fly!


----------



## redfishhunter02 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## redfishhunter02 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

> *neckred? (6/10/2008)*




ON the FLY! Man that is sweet!:bowdown


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Big R (Sep 30, 2007)

This is my new favorite.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here a few more i found that I forgot about. My girlfriend came outto visit me in Texas when i was working out there. 

The bay was to rough to fish, but she wanted to fish. 

We passed by a little area thats she said looked fishy. 

I told her she was crazy and there would be no fish there. But............we would try it anyway. Here are the results of her area.














































This picture above was actually published in "saltwater Sportsman magazine"










Well needless to say we fished this same area everytime she came to visit. Actually caught my personal biggets trout in that same spot.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

The wife and I after a hot day on the outer reef....










Me and Dad a few years ago










Chasin permit off Sugarloaf Key










Finn, our Yellow Labafter a school of mullet


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

This is another one of my favorites.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Kepler's Pass, Colorado


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

22.36 Lbs


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka! The one of your boy takin a dump over the side is classic!!! THAT should be on hte cover of a fishing magizine!


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Beach Shark

















Nice Snapper

















First Wahoo









Fist Speck / Red


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

My son is really getting into fishing. We were at the Bass Pro Shop the other day, and he told me that he was too big for his snoopy reel and rod so I had to buy him another one. These are a couple of recent pics that are my favorite.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

My son with a monster Striper from the California surf.


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

> *SKEETER (6/13/2008)*My son is really getting into fishing. We were at the Bass Pro Shop the other day, and he told me that he was too big for his snoopy reel and rod so I had to buy him another one. These are a couple of recent pics that are my favorite.




That is one fugly mofo in that pic... You should have left the picture taking up to Ethan...


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a couple of mine:


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Andy's first trout! 6-12-08


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The little boy being held over the side of the boat to do his business is way to cool of a picture. Lots of great ones but that one is classic.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Bloody Deck....Can't beat the feeling!!!


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice Kayak Kings on a recent trip tp Gulf Shores

This is me










My Brother










King on a last ditch run


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

RE:Bay Pirate::tried to post a short video of a sail being boated, how is that done?



This maybe way past due but o well.







You will need to have the source video uploaded and hosted somewhere online. Don't think you can do that through PFF, but I could be way wrong. If you have your own site or a place to upload video than that will work. Make sure you can get the direct url path to the video. (ie-"http://www.fountainpowerboats.com/boats/fish/videos/38TE_vid.MPG) You could easily put it on YouTube and than embed it into your message with this tag.



This is for Quicktime movie formats such as .MPG, .AVI, .MOV

embed src="http://www.fountainpowerboats.com/boats/fish/videos/38TE_vid.MPG"> </embed>



This is for Windows Media Videos .WMV

embed src="http://www.yourvideoslocation/yourvideo.wmv"> </embed> 

width="320" height="180" autostart="1" showcontrols="1" type="application/x-mplayer2" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/



make sure you put < before embed.



I pulled a clip from CAPT Rivers site. So I hope he does'nt mind. Let me know if you do.



<embed src="http://www.gulfcoastangling.com/redfishvideo1.wmv" width="320" height="180" autostart="1" showcontrols="1" type="application/x-mplayer2" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/"> </embed>





I hope this kind of helps. Let me know



A


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, what a cool thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

The "flying tuna" pic above is my favorite as well. And these of my wife and dog. I love catching fish but I've got to where I get more enjoyment out of her catching them. 

Roxsey kissing the fish.










Hugging the fish. 



















My punk rock grouper. 










Redfish coming in. 










Thanks everyone who shared. Great pics!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

My favorite so far










Fish almost weighed as much as Ikaika did!!!


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

This is one of the best threads I have seen on this form. Awesome pics!!

I guess I need to start taking along the camera more often.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a few !!!


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Note that my 3 yr old is already trying to stretch the truth about his first catch...


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/10/2008)*Haa haa Hal...I thought everybody loved seein my hairy chested no shirt pics!!
> 
> By the way, I met Mr, Dick yesterday, chatted for a bit, very very nice man.




No kidding! We've been lucky with some great customers and some good jobs, but he's the best. What do you think of the Igloo we're building out there? As big as it is, it's supposed to have an ANNUAL utility bill of $500.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *VS200B (6/10/2008)*


Dude, those are some big ass teeth! :shedevil


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Either she's a very well proportioned (and cute) midget or that is a freaking stud sheep.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Without a doubt, this one because it was the first time I was able to get her fishing for real. She is bowed up on really nice snapper. In the second to thelast pic you can see it right next to a nice grouper. I was so proud. The first couple are from the first night on our vacation, a few from the Jetty and the Track.










Daddy and Madison










Christa my oldest with her first fish caught in the surf on her first cast with a brand new rod. She was stoked.










Madison's first fish, she loved reeling it in but wanted nothing to do with it once she saw it. BTW, getting a 5 year old girl to the end of the East Jetty in Destin sucks bad, especially when you are carrying the gear also. This made it worth it.










Christa bowed up on her first fish and by far the best fish of the day, she caught the heck out of them.










Cheesy I know but I was so proud, she was having more fun than anyone. 










It would have been a much better board, but the wife and little one were not doing to well after a pretty rough ride out. The next one is my favorite by far. Not fishing but when you are a proud daddy, then you just have be proud. 










Great posts, I have read every one of them and cant thank each of you enough for posting. What do you know 8 days out after quiting smoking and I am waxing poetic again.:letsdrink


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorr (6/26/2008)*Without a doubt, this one because it was the first time I was able to get her fishing for real. She is bowed up on really nice snapper. In the second to thelast pic you can see it right next to a nice grouper. I was so proud. The first couple are from the first night on our vacation, a few from the Jetty and the Track.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Those are great pictures...*


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

fourty three blacks 7 yellows







caught 6/16/09


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

great trip with 4 yft's, 8 tripletail, and 9 or so big dolphin










these were just the fish we could hold at the moment


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have lots, but I will go with a recent one of my 9 year old fighting what turned out to be a 34" king. No help from anyone until I gaffed him.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

The sweet smell of "Victory"










Here Kitty


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's one that'll make you laugh a little.........










yep that would be me doing a matrix impression while a tarpon is trying to get a little revenge!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are some of my favorites.










Son in law Dan 1st Cobia



















Dan's Red Grouper










My daughter Lacey with her Dad (Wayne) 1st King Mackeral










Lacey with her 1st Black Fin










Wayne with his biggest Red Fish ever caught & released










My 1st Cobia & having a hard time holding him up










My 13.2 lb Bonita that won the Little Tuna Division Destin Rodeo last year


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are a couple..... newer ones... will have more to add this weekend.. FINALLY!!!



















.... and when I see this one... I die laffin... oldie but goodie... LMAO Fighting a fish YAK style...:doh










IT'S ALL ABOUT FISHING!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

here's a couple that i enjoy. not necessarily the "best fish" but i do like the pictures. 
this first one is me fighting a king (or it might have been amberjack) on the first rod i built.









this next one is a pretty recent picture of a red that had 16 spots. it's just a pretty fish right at the upper end of the slot (about 26").










st texas flounder. it's special to me because it was the first fish i caught and kept in my new state. and she was pretty fat too, so i like the picture.










here's a picture of one of my favorite fishing buddies prior to releasing the coolest little shark i've ever seen. it's a good memory of a great day. he also landed a big bull, and i jumped a mako twice that day. probably the best memory i have in my fishing days.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Pompano last summer










From left to right Ben, Matt, and Me with my 40+ lb. dolphin


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

some old pics of me and my dad in Colorado where it all began


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

some old pics of me and my dad in colorado where it all began


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

Cant Beat A Good Time With Some Good Friends!



















My Beautiful Girlfriend and I with the biggest bass ive ever caught

The same fish chase caught but bigger?Yaaaa........i didnt get it either.










My First love and my first ling


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

SNOOK FOR A CUPPLE OF YEARS AGO BEHIND MY HOUSE IN MADEIRA BEACH










MY COBIA FROM THIS PAST THURSDAY










GROUPER FROM A FEW YEARS AGO WHILE I WAS HOME ON LEAVE (HENCE THE FACIAL HAIR)


----------



## northpaw (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's a few for y'all from the upper Tx. coast..........

What happens when you try and leader a green shark for photos....










Same fish a minute later. Still frisky. I regretted missing the bath shot but thought the splash radius gave a good idea of how these guys can soak you.










A little spinner that really put on an air show for me last thursday.










Nice sunrise over a Port A. flat day before hurricane Dolly visited us










A nice 6.5' blacktip that trashed my rod half way into the sleigh ride.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Xanadu (6/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (6/10/2008)*
> ...


haha i got mad at him once and somehow came up wiht saying if i snatched your ass i would have a pending world record for sheapshead


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

GREAT THREAD!! Nice pictures everybody!


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Great fishing. :bowdown


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont think ill start on the flounder pictures


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Tall-TinesAR (Aug 13, 2009)

these are my fishin pictures

ive caught way more tho, but here they are








first flounder

















24 inch 








12 inch mangrove in st joe marina








15 inch grouper i caught in st joe marina

















27 inch stud i caught on octagon pier








rock fish








red








speck


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a few smiling faces...




























One more smile... if you look REAL close you'll see at leastFOUR hooks in this bigboy's mouth. INCLUDING a brand new snelled Owner Hook that looks suspiciously like one Woodley snelled out on the way to the Edge. Unfortunately his leader broke,... MINE did not!!!okeoke

Same day as pic one above










Jim


----------



## TROUT03 (Aug 6, 2009)

YA Magic236 ...NICE VIEW OF THE CATCH. :clap


----------



## TROUT03 (Aug 6, 2009)

BRNBSER, THE LAST PIC OF THE SUNSET WITH THE BOAT IS NICE.:usaflag


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

since there are a few on my boat already, here are a couple of my favorite angler



















he hunts too


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Iwill speak for my of us, my favorite picture is any picture of Aquahuntress holding a fish!


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## bubba8008 (Aug 19, 2009)

last day of 09


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Great Thread. *


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Great thread. Great fish pics.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

first bull red 38 inch in the pensacola pass


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Check out the guns!Future University Of Alabama linebacker.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Top pic is my daughters first big red.

Bottom pic is what's left of a sailboat that was moored in St Joe Bay one night before a big storm.


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

this past thursday night. my friend and i caught and released 7 of these monsters. what a night.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

First billfish!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great thread and great pics one and all!!! I have to say I like Willie Joe's first Cobia pic best because I think his mom is a hottie!!



Kim


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

Here are some of my Fav, :usaflag




































This is my grand son's First Flounder William Age 6


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's my son:










Me and a buddy in Hawaii:


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

My paw-in-law after my first fishing trip after my boy, Matthew Augustus XLVIIIwas born. He was about a weekold here.










My biggest Pompano to date, a little over 20" caught last spring in my secret spot.


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

My gang


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i've been sitting here for the past 1/2 hr going through this "AWESOME" post. this has just made my day. thanks to everyone that posted up their pics.:clap


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *firefighter14 (1/31/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

*Those are Great Pictures. Thanks so much for sharing. *


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Got quite a few in this little presentation from 1999:


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

1st shark at 15









Kaylen's 1st red










My girls at McRees campout










AJ on a day tripouta of OB


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

uh how do i do this mi pics are under my pics


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for everyone for sharing, here are a few of the fising kids in my life!










My Nephew's first fish in the Gulf.










My Great Niece's First King










Confirming why I love to take kids fishing










O-7 on Whites! 2 Dorado save the day, my two sons 8/95


----------



## DS Casper (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

all these are great pictures. Man - o - man the memories that are made on the water.

threads like these take me back.

Thanks,


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Thread, and it would be even better if all the pics were still up..................

WUWT......


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

this is a awesome post


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## fireglove (Oct 14, 2010)

*My Fishing Pics*

New to the forum moved out here from the west coast but fishedall over the country my pics can be found at
http://community.webshots.com/user/fireglove

under my fishing experience


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I will have to say this one ok 2.....day time sword fishing in Key West with Team Recess (father and son) :thumbup:


----------

